# Τι γνώμη έχετε γι' αυτό το κείμενο;



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Από τα θέματα των πανελληνίων εξετάσεων, στο μάθημα της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας: 

Η μεγαλύτερη αρετή του βιβλίου είναι ότι σου προτείνει έναν πόλεμο έντιμο: ∆ιαλέγεις τα βιβλία που θέλεις· μόνα τους εκείνα, όταν διαθέτεις ηθική υγεία, σε παρακινούν, κι’ άθελά τους ακόμα, να διαβάσεις άλλα, αντίθετα, για να μορφώσεις γνώμη, να συγκρίνεις, να διαφωτιστείς, να επιβεβαιώσεις την προσωπική σου αυτοτέλεια, να μη γίνεις ετερόφωτος, ετεροκίνητος. Έτσι, με το ένα βιβλίο ν’ ανασκευάζει ή να πολεμάει τ’ άλλο, όλα μαζί σε γυμνάζουν στη διαδικασία του διαλόγου, όπου κανένας δεν ρητορεύει από «θέσεως ισχύος», γιατί εδώ την αυθεντία, όταν κι’ όπου υπάρχει, με τρόπο πάντως ελέγξιμο, δεν την περιφρουρεί καμμιά αστυνομική δύναμη. ∆ικαίωμά σου να κρίνεις και τους μέγιστους, υπό προσωπική σου ευθύνη. Μ’ αυτή την έννοια και μόνο — δηλαδή με την υψηλότερη — μπορεί κανένας να μιλάει, όπως συνηθίζεται, για «δημοκρατία των Γραμμάτων». ∆εν είναι καθεστώς ακέφαλο: οι άριστοι διαλάμπουν, και σε κλίμακα διεθνή. Αλλά δεν σε υποχρεώνει, δηλαδή δεν σε υποτάσσει, κανένας τους.

Η αρετή τούτη γίνεται εντονότερα αισθητή σε καιρούς πολιτικά σκοτεινούς ή ισκιωμένους, όταν τα μαζικά μέσα επικοινωνίας μπαίνουν αυθωρεί1 στην υπηρεσία του σατραπισμού2. Το βιβλίο τότε, ως ελεύθερη έκφραση ιδεών, ή απαγορεύεται — κι αυτό γίνεται τότε πανηγυρική εκδήλωση αδυναμίας των κρατούντων — ή απομένει μόνο του να διασώζει την αξιοπρέπεια των συνειδήσεων. Τα μέσα μαζικής επικοινωνίας τού στήνουν πολιορκία στενή, για να το παραμερίσουν, να το υποκαταστήσουν. Όταν το πετυχαίνουν, αυτό πληρώνεται πανάκριβα από τον άνθρωπο, με αντίτιμο το αυτεξούσιό του. ∆οκιμάστε όμως να χρησιμοποιήσετε το βιβλίο ως μέσο προπαγάνδας: Αναδίνει αμέσως μιαν αποφορά3 σ’ ακτίνα μακρύτατη, ειδοποιεί. Είναι, θα έλεγε κανένας, μαγική, ακατάλυτη, η ζώνη που περιβάλλει την αγνότητα του βιβλίου.

Υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι να πιστεύουμε πως ο πολιτισμός μας έχει παρεκκλίνει, αν δεν έχει πάρει ολότελα στραβό δρόμο κάτω από την επίδραση σκοτεινών εκμεταλλευτών. Μόνη ελπίδα να διορθωθεί η πορεία του, όσο θα είναι ακόμα καιρός, το βιβλίο. Ο Βολταίρος είχε πει κάποτε πως τον κόσμο τον κυβερνάνε τα βιβλία. Σήμερα πρέπει ένας άλλος λόγος, ακόμα πιο κρίσιμος, να ειπωθεί: Πως ο κόσμος, αν σωθεί, θα το χρωστάει στο βιβλίο. Γιατί αυτό το γκόλφι4 της ανθρωπιάς έχει τη δύναμη να ξορκίζει τα δαιμόνια, να εξυγιαίνει την ατμόσφαιρα, να οπλίζει τη λυτρωτική φαντασία, να ξυπνάει την αυτογνωσία, ν’ ανάβει το μάτι, να στυλώνει το φρόνημα, να ψυχώνει το χέρι. Η μάχη του ανθρώπου δεν θα χαθεί ενόσω θα υπάρχει καταφυγή του Λόγου, το βιβλίο.

Άγγελου Τερζάκη, Ταραγμένες ψυχές, Οι Εκδόσεις των Φίλων,

Αθήνα 1993, σσ. 155-156

1. αυθωρεί: ευθύς, αμέσως

2. σατραπισμός: δεσποτισμός, αυταρχισμός

3. αποφορά: δυσάρεστη οσμή, κακοσμία

4. γκόλφι: εγκόλπιο, φυλακτό

Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Ούτε το περιεχόμενο, ούτε η γραφή. Για την ακρίβεια, το βρίσκω αποκρουστικό.

Και κάθε χρόνο, τέτοια εποχή, μου δημιουργούνται οι ίδιες απορίες: 
Πού πάνε και βρίσκουν αυτά τα κείμενα οι φιλόλογοι (ο θεός να τους κάνει φίλους του λόγου) που βάζουν τα θέματα στις πανελλήνιες; 
Τους αρέσουν; 
Στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους θα επέλεγαν να διαβάσουν κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2009)

Εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση που θεώρησαν ότι χρειάζεται επεξήγηση της λέξης σατραπισμός. Δεν έχουν ακούσει οι μαθητές για τις σατραπίες ή για τη Σατράπισσα




ή δεν το έχει πει ακόμα ο Ρέμος;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Επειδή ενδέχεται να επαναληφθούν οι περσινές συζητήσεις για τη βοήθεια που δίνουν οι εξεταστές: δεν έχει καμιά σημασία τι επιλέγουν να εξηγήσουν. Δικαιούνται να εξηγήσουν όλες τις δύσκολες λέξεις (που δεν σημαίνει «άγνωστες λέξεις»), ή κάπου έξι-εφτά, γιατί θέλουν να είναι βέβαιοι ότι οι εξεταζόμενοι δεν θα εμποδιστούν από τις συγκεκριμένες λέξεις να απαντήσουν τα όποια ερωτήματα (που περιλαμβάνουν περίληψη).


----------



## tuna (May 22, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποκρουστικό, πάντως είναι σίγουρα δυσνόητο (ακόμη και για διαβασμένους ενήλικες).


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Γνωρίζοντας εξαρχής ότι πρόκειται για θέμα πανελληνίων, δεν εξεπλάγην και δεν με χάλασε. Κάτι τέτοιο περίμενα, δηλαδή. Το βρήκα πολύ καλογραμμένο. Μετά είδα ότι το έχει γράψει ο Τερζάκης (που εξηγεί γιατί είναι τόσο καλογραμμένο). Από άποψη περιεχομένου, δεν θα κάνω σχόλιο, γούστα είναι αυτά. Ένα τεράστιο μέρος της σύγχρονης ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, έχω την εντύπωση, ότι κινείται σε παρόμοιες γραμμές (κάτι που εξηγεί γιατί δεν διαβάζω σύγχρονη ελληνική λογοτεχνία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2009)

panadeli said:


> ∆οκιμάστε όμως να χρησιμοποιήσετε το βιβλίο ως μέσο προπαγάνδας: Αναδίνει αμέσως μιαν αποφορά3 σ’ ακτίνα μακρύτατη, ειδοποιεί. Είναι, θα έλεγε κανένας, μαγική, ακατάλυτη, η ζώνη που περιβάλλει την αγνότητα του βιβλίου.



Το κείμενο ναι, προφανώς είναι καλογραμμένο. Το σκοπούμενο, επίσης θετικό: «διαβάστε, διαβάστε, διαβάστε» (το γράψατε και αλλού). Όμως...

Διαφωνώ οριζοντίως, καθέτως, πλαγίως και διαγωνίως με το πιο πάνω εξαγνιστικό απόσπασμα. Ας μην ανοίξουμε λίστα με βιβλία προπαγάνδας που έγιναν σημαίες και φετίχ σε ιερούς πολέμους και σε ανθρωποσφαγές χωρίς η μασκαρεμένη σε κάτι ανώτερο «αποφορά» τους να προειδοποιήσει έγκαιρα. Δυστυχώς, κανείς δεν έχει απο γεννησιμιού την ειδική όσφρηση που αναγνωρίζει την «αποφορά» αυτή. Θέλει πολλή εξάσκηση και κριτικό μυαλό, δεν υπάρχουν μαγικές και ακατάλυτες «ζώνες αγνότητας» (πού ταξίδευε ο συγγραφέας; )


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Σε μέρη ιδανικά...


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, Αμβρόσιε, σου άρεσε η γραφή αλλά όχι το περιεχόμενο;


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Κοίτα να δεις: τέτοια κείμενα δεν μ' αρέσουν πια. Δεν μου λένε κάτι. Είναι κείμενα πολύ συμβατικά, ιδανικά για εκθέσεις τρίτης λυκείου (ξέρεις παπανούτσος, τερζάκης, μέχρι και κόντογλου κλπ). Το έχω περάσει αυτό το στάδιο (όλοι μας φαντάζομαι) και πλέον δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει. Δεν το απορρίπτω, αναγνωρίζω τη χρησιμότητά του σε κάποια φάση ανάπτυξης. Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, ναι, η γλώσσα μ' άρεσε, είναι λόγος ώριμος, δουλεμένος, δείχνει κάποιον που ξέρει να γράφει πολύ καλά. Και επειδή, το είδος σπανίζει και το λεξιλόγιο αισθάνομαι ότι περιορίζεται (αχ-νάτη-πάλι-η-λεξιπενία-τελικά-υπάρχει-ή-όχι; ), ναι μου άρεσε έτσι όπως το διάβαζα. 

ΆΛλωστε, τι άλλο θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε (κατάλληλο σε ύφος και περιεχόμενο) γι' αυτές τις εξετάσεις;


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θα ήταν κατάλληλο για τις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις, αλλά έχω αρκετές ενστάσεις με το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Η γραφή μου φαίνεται εξεζητημένη, το περιεχόμενο το βρίσκω αφελές, ηθικοπλαστικό και γεμάτο αοριστίες, και θεωρώ ότι απουσιάζει το παραμικρό λογικό επιχείρημα.

Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λες: κείμενο συμβατικό, ιδανικό για εκθέσεις της τρίτης λυκείου. Ποτέ μου όμως δεν κατάλαβα γιατί οι εκθέσεις της τρίτης λυκείου να είναι έτσι συμβατικές. Παρότι τα παιδιά δεν μιλάνε και δεν εκφράζονται έτσι, όταν τους ζητάς να γράψουν έκθεση ξαφνικά μεταμορφώνονται όλοι σε παπανούτσους.

Γνώμη μου: η πρώτη συνθήκη που θα πρέπει να ικανοποιείται προκειμένου ένα κείμενο να θεωρείται κατάλληλο για τις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις είναι να χαίρεσαι να το διαβάζεις. Να θες να το διαβάσεις και σε άλλους. Και να σου γεννηθεί η επιθυμία να διαβάσεις και άλλα κείμενα του ίδιου συγγραφέα. 
Όπως και να το κάνεις, τα κείμενα αυτά λειτουργούν ως υποδείγματα, οπότε πρέπει τουλάχιστον να πληρούν αυτό το βασικό αισθητικό κριτήριο. Πιστεύω επίσης οι φιλόλογοι που το διάλεξαν πιθανότατα θεωρούν ότι το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο ικανοποιεί πλήρως αυτή τη συνθήκη. 'Ατιμο πράγμα η αισθητική. Παρ' όλα αυτά, δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος ο οποίος, διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω απόσπασμα του Τερζάκη, να σκέφτηκε έστω να αγοράσει το βιβλίο για να διαβάσει και το υπόλοιπο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 22, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι είναι ο ηθικοπλαστικός/διδακτικός του χαρακτήρας που το κάνει στα δικά μας αυτιά και μάτια τόσο γλοιώδες. Και να σου πω την αλήθεια, τώρα που το λες, ίσως να έχει έρθει ο καιρός, όλο αυτό το πράγμα να πάει στα μπάζα. Δηλαδή, στο σχολείο δεν ενθαρρύνεται καθόλου η δημιουργική, σύγχρονη και πρωτότυπη σκέψη, παρά μόνο η αρχαιοπρεπής φωσκολική γενικούρα και μεγαλοστομία. Τίποτα το συγκεκριμένο, τίποτα το πρωτότυπο.

Οπότε, άντε μαζί με τη σχολική γραμματική να αναμορφώσουμε και το μάθημα των νέων ελληνικών. :)


Υ.Γ. Προσωπικά, περισσότερα μου προσέφεραν τα παραεκπαιδευτικά μαθήματα Αγγλικών που έκανα (κλασικό Cambridge Lower και Proficiency) στον τρόπο ανάγνωσης, γραφής και οργάνωσης της σκέψης και του λόγου, παρά 6 χρόνια σε ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Προσωπικά, περισσότερα μου προσέφεραν τα παραεκπαιδευτικά μαθήματα Αγγλικών που έκανα (κλασικό Cambridge Lower και Proficiency) στον τρόπο ανάγνωσης, γραφής και οργάνωσης της σκέψης και του λόγου, παρά 6 χρόνια σε ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο.



Συμφώνω απόλυτα. Θυμάσαι τα κείμενα που δίνονταν για reading comprehension; Είχαν τίποτα το ηθικοπλαστικό/διδακτικό; Λες και δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια κείμενα στα ελληνικά να μπουν στις πανελλήνιες.

Κι εγώ από τα μαθήματα για το Proficiency έχω τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις. Οι γλωσσικές ασκήσεις μου άρεσαν, τα κείμενα μου άρεσαν, ακόμα και οι εκθέσεις μου άρεσαν, που στο ελληνικό σχολείο ήταν το χειρότερό μου. Αγαπημένο μου δε ήταν το debate. Πού τέτοια το λύκειο. Εμείς ξέρουμε να παπαγαλίζουμε Παπανούτσο.


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι κολλάει εδώ πέρα και το άρθρο του Χρ. Μιχαηλίδη στην Lifo αυτής της εβδομάδας. Αντιγράφω ένα απόσπασμα, που για μένα τα λέει όλα:

(...) Το φετινό θέμα της Έκθεσης ηταν: «Συχνά παρατηρείται πολλοί μαθητές να καταστρέφουν τα σχολικά τους βιβλία στα προαύλια των σχολείων κατά το τέλος του σχολικού έτους. Σε άρθρο που θα δημοσιευθεί στη σχολική σας εφημερίδα να αιτιολογήσετε το παραπάνω φαινόμενο και να αναφερθείτε στους τρόπους που θα συμβάλλουν στην αρμονική συνύπαρξη του βιβλίου με τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα πληροφόρησης και γνώσης».

Οι αρμόδιοι εκπαιδευτικοί συντάκτες των εφημερίδων αλλά και καθηγητές και «φροντιστές» έκριναν ότι «το θέμα είναι απαιτητικό για κάποιον που θέλει να πάρει άριστα αλλά εύκολο για να πιάσει κάποιος τη βάση». Και μόνο αυτή η... εκτίμηση φτάνει για να αντιληφθεί κάποιος όλη τη σχιζοφρένεια του πράγματος. Μιλάμε για Έκθεση υπό περιοριστικούς όρους! Αντί να αφήσουν το παιδί ελεύθερο να αναπτύξει με το δικό του τρόπο το θέμα, το υποχρεώνουν να κινηθεί στο πλαίσιο της καθιερωμένης νόρμας που έχουν μάθει, παπαγαλία και αυτοί, οι Έλληνες... «εκθεσάδες». Αλλά πώς να γράψει, αλήθεια, ένα παιδί για το κάψιμο τω βιβλίων, όταν, για πολλά από αυτά, μόνο τα σχολικά ειναι τα βιβλία που θα πιάσουν στα χέρια τους σε όλα τα μαθητικά τους χρόνια; Πώς να αναπτύξει ελεύθερη κρίση, να εμπλουτίσει τη φαντασία και τις γνώσεις του, όταν η ίδια η διδασκαλία του μαθήματος της Έκθεσης δεν του επιτρέπει καμία από αυτές τις... λειτουργίες. Με το πρόσχημα «να πετύχουμε το μέγιστο βαθμό», σπρώχνουν το παιδί στην τυποποίηση, ακόμα και σε τούτο το, υποτίθεται, μάθημα ιδεών.

Ένα είναι βέβαιο πάντως: εάν κάποιο παιδί παρέμενε απολύτως μεσα στο πλαίσιο που καθόρισε η περιγραφή του θέματος και εάν έγραφε το θέμα σαν να προοριζόταν για τη σχολική του εφημερίδα, ένας στοιχειωδώς καλός αρχισυντάκτης της θα το τσαλάκωνε αμέσως, θα το έκανε ένα κουβαράκι ωραίο και θα το πέταγε στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. (...)

Εκτός του ότι το θέμα της έκθεσης είναι, να μου επιτρέψετε, ξέρασμα και θα έκοβα φλέβα έτσι και μ' έβαζαν να το αναπτύξω, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λέει ο Μιχαηλίδης. Αυτό το πράμα δεν μπορεί να ονομάζεται έκθεση. Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί εκφράζονται έτσι οι ανθυποδημοσιογράφοι που σχολιάζουμε σε άλλα νήματα; Μ' όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις. Αν σου πνίγουν αντί να σου ερεθίζουν τη φαντασία από τόσο μικρή ηλικία, τι θα κάνεις ως ενήλικος; Λίγοι πάντα είναι εκείνοι που ξεφεύγουν από μόνοι τους από τον μέσο όρο.

Ελπίζω να μην βγήκα πολύ εκτός θέματος - το πάθαινα συχνά αυτό στην έκθεση.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, κάρι. Το θέμα της έκθεσης ήταν όντως απαίσιο. (Απέφυγα σκόπιμα να το αναφέρω, γιατί με ενδιέφερε πρώτα να συλλέξω απόψεις για το κείμενο του Τερζάκη). Θαύμασα και την απίστευτη λογική ακροβασία της επιτροπής εξετάσεων. Τι σχέση άραγε μπορεί να έχει το κάψιμο των βιβλίων στο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς με την συνύπαρξη βιβλίου και "ηλεκτρονικών μέσων πληροφόρησης και γνώσης";;; Προφανώς, κατά την επιτροπή εξετάσεων, στην αγγελικά πλασμένη εποχή προ του διαδικτύου οι μαθητές δεν έκαιγαν βιβλία στο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς. Τα κορνίζαραν στο δωμάτιό τους.

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Μιχαηλίδη, και μάλιστα από πρώτο χέρι. Ήμουν επιτηρητής και έριχνα κρυφές ματιές στα γραπτά των εξεταζομένων. Όλοι οι "καλοί" μαθητές έγραψαν τις αναμενόμενες μπουρδολογίες που κάθε καλός αρχισυντάκτης θα πετούσε αμέσως στα σκουπίδια.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως κι ένα ενδιαφέρον απόσπασμα, από έναν από τους "μέτριους" ή "κακούς" μαθητές. Έγραψε ότι το κάψιμο των βιβλίων "το μόνο που κάνει είναι να ρυπαίνει το προαύλιο και ότι, σε μια εποχή με τόσα οικολογικά προβλήματα, καλύτερο θα ήταν τα βιβλία να τα ανακυκλώναμε". 
Από τις λίγες ουσιαστικές απαντήσεις, που πιθανότατα δεν θα αντιμετωπιστούν ευμενώς από τους διορθωτές.


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Ξέρεις κάτι, Panadeli; Όλη μου τη ζωή γράφω, μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. Και στο σχολείο, ήταν το μόνο πράγμα που δεν ήθελα να κάνω. Βαριόμουν και δυσανασχετούσα, μιλάμε για τρελή ξεπέτα η έκθεση, 2 σελίδες το πολύ (μόνο στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που είχαμε καλό θέμα, έγραφα πιο πολλά). Εντούτοις, είχα καλό βαθμό πάντα - αυτό το αποδίδω στην άνεση που είχα και μόνο. Στις πανελλήνιες βέβαια, που (βλακωδώς) θεώρησα σοβαρή υπόθεση την έκθεση και έγραψα όπως ήθελα εγώ, πήρα 13 και κάτι ψιλά. Το ίδιο και όσοι συμμαθητές μου έγραφαν πραγματικά καλά. Τα φυτά διέπρεψαν. Όπως διέπρεψαν αργότερα και στη σχολή - όπου πήραν πτυχίο 9 και δεν μπορούν σήμερα να μεταφράσουν απλά αγγλικά.

edit: Λέγοντας σχολείο εννοώ το λύκειο. Το "Σκέφτομαι και Γράφω" στο δημοτικό το γούσταρα απίστευτα!


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2009)

curry said:


> Όπως διέπρεψαν αργότερα και στη σχολή - όπου πήραν πτυχίο 9 και δεν μπορούν σήμερα να μεταφράσουν απλά αγγλικά.


Συγγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος, αλλά αυτό αν θυμάσαι οφειλόταν κυρίως σε άλλους λόγους ;)


----------



## curry (May 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Συγγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος, αλλά αυτό αν θυμάσαι οφειλόταν κυρίως σε άλλους λόγους ;)



Μα φυσικά  
Έχω όμως συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα στο μυαλό μου και λέω τα παραπάνω. Και φυσικά, όσοι έχουν καλό βαθμό στο πτυχίο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι φυτά, γλείφτες ή κομματόσκυλα. 
Απλώς θεωρώ ότι οι δημιουργικοί άνθρωποι ασφυκτιούν σ' αυτό το άκαμπτο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και έτσι δεν τα πάνε τόσο καλά όσο άλλοι. Πιστεύω ότι, κατά κανόνα, η φαντασία και η κριτική σκέψη δεν ενθαρρύνονται σε καμία από τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης στην Ελλάδα - πλην λαμπερών εξαιρέσεων που ελπίζω όλοι να έχουμε γνωρίσει και να θυμόμαστε.


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2009)

Καταρχήν, αυτό έπεσε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, όχι;
Έπειτα, δεν είναι λογοτεχνία, είναι δοκίμιο. Και παλιό. Μην κοιτάτε που γράφει ότι εκδόθηκε το 1993. Το κόβω για 1963 ή το πολύ 1976.
Συντηρητική η επιλογή, σαφέστατα, αλλά πολύ καλογραμμένο κείμενο. 

Το θέμα είναι οι ερωτήσεις και ο τρόπος βαθμολόγησης, όχι το κείμενο.


----------



## panadeli (May 22, 2009)

Ναι, την προηγούμενη βδομάδα έπεσε. Απλά τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να ξεκινήσω νήμα. Και προφανώς είναι δοκίμιο, δεν νομίζω ότι είπε κανείς το αντίθετο.

Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι παλιό, κι αυτή είναι και μία από τις ενστάσεις μου. Μιλάει π.χ. για σκοτεινούς καιρούς, όπου το βιβλίο απαγορεύεται. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την πραγματικότητα που βιώνουν τα παιδιά σήμερα και τι μπορεί να τους πει; 

Φυσικά έχεις δίκιο σε ό,τι αφορά τις ερωτήσεις και τον τρόπο βαθμολόγησης. 

Απλά εμένα με προβληματίζει πολύ αυτή καθαυτή η επιλογή του κειμένου, το οποίο προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει (όχι μόνο το συγκεκριμένο, ανάλογες ενστάσεις είχα και όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια). Γι' αυτό και ξεκίνησα το νήμα. Για να δω τι γνώμη έχετε κι εσείς.


----------

